# Another Trump impeachment bombshell: Plot to oust acting AG and force Georgia state lawmakers to overturn its presidential election results



## Lakhota (Jan 22, 2021)

*Trump and Justice Dept. Lawyer Said to Have Plotted to Oust Acting Attorney General*

Trying to find another avenue to push his baseless election claims, Donald Trump considered installing a loyalist, and had the men make their cases to him.

WASHINGTON — The Justice Department’s top leaders listened in stunned silence this month: One of their peers, they were told, had devised a plan with President Donald J. Trump to oust Jeffrey A. Rosen as acting attorney general and wield the department’s power to force Georgia state lawmakers to overturn its presidential election results.

The unassuming lawyer who worked on the plan, Jeffrey Clark, had been devising ways to cast doubt on the election results and to bolster Mr. Trump’s continuing legal battles and the pressure on Georgia politicians. Because Mr. Rosen had refused the president’s entreaties to carry out those plans, Mr. Trump was about to decide whether to fire Mr. Rosen and replace him with Mr. Clark.

The department officials, convened on a conference call, then asked each other: What will you do if Mr. Rosen is dismissed?

The answer was unanimous. They would resign.

_Much more from The New York Times..._









						Trump and Justice Dept. Lawyer Said to Have Plotted to Oust Acting Attorney General (Published 2021)
					

Trying to find another avenue to push his baseless election claims, Donald Trump considered installing a loyalist.




					www.nytimes.com
				




This certainly adds more weight against Trump in his Senate impeachment trial.  What do you think?


----------



## Hossfly (Jan 22, 2021)

Lakhota said:


> *Trump and Justice Dept. Lawyer Said to Have Plotted to Oust Acting Attorney General*
> 
> Trying to find another avenue to push his baseless election claims, Donald Trump considered installing a loyalist, and had the men make their cases to him.
> 
> ...



Quickly! Impeach before he escapes!


----------



## theHawk (Jan 22, 2021)

More Fake News bullshit.  And, has nothing to do with the latest impeachment hoax.


----------



## excalibur (Jan 22, 2021)

Trump could just have fired the acting AG, no "plot" needed. Thus making the OP story fake news from one of the premier fake news sources.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jan 22, 2021)

Lakhota said:


> *One of their peers, they were told,*


Which peer? Who is they? 
Just more anonymous source nonsense. ...


----------



## theHawk (Jan 22, 2021)

Sunni Man said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > *One of their peers, they were told,*
> ...


You can’t expect 50 IQ people to notice those details.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jan 22, 2021)

Lakhota said:


> *Trump and Justice Dept. Lawyer Said to Have Plotted to Oust Acting Attorney General*
> 
> Trying to find another avenue to push his baseless election claims, Donald Trump considered installing a loyalist, and had the men make their cases to him.
> 
> ...


Trump’s criminal efforts to lawlessly overturn the Georgia election results should have been a second Article of impeachment.

Thankfully Trump and his corrupt, criminal ‘administration’ is gone.


----------



## White 6 (Jan 22, 2021)

Lakhota said:


> *Trump and Justice Dept. Lawyer Said to Have Plotted to Oust Acting Attorney General*
> 
> Trying to find another avenue to push his baseless election claims, Donald Trump considered installing a loyalist, and had the men make their cases to him.
> 
> ...


If true.  Yes.  Like the impeachment trial itself (that must be carried out), we shall see.


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 22, 2021)

theHawk said:


> More Fake News bullshit.  And, has nothing to do with the latest impeachment hoax.


True that will be for criminal charges after the impeachment.


----------



## Pogo (Jan 22, 2021)

Lakhota said:


> *Trump and Justice Dept. Lawyer Said to Have Plotted to Oust Acting Attorney General*
> 
> Trying to find another avenue to push his baseless election claims, Donald Trump considered installing a loyalist, and had the men make their cases to him.
> 
> ...



Not really.  There is only one article of impeachment, for inciting a riot.  Election tampering, while another serious charge, isn't part of it.


----------



## Lakhota (Jan 22, 2021)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > *Trump and Justice Dept. Lawyer Said to Have Plotted to Oust Acting Attorney General*
> ...



Georgia is mentioned in the Article of impeachment.


----------



## Dragonlady (Jan 22, 2021)

Lakhota said:


> *Trump and Justice Dept. Lawyer Said to Have Plotted to Oust Acting Attorney General*
> 
> Trying to find another avenue to push his baseless election claims, Donald Trump considered installing a loyalist, and had the men make their cases to him.
> 
> ...



I think we've finally found that serious case of "election fraud" Trump has been talking about.


----------



## Lakhota (Jan 22, 2021)

This is also a Georgia state law violation.


----------



## BluesLegend (Jan 22, 2021)

Arrest Biden for bribing people for their votes, he promised them each $2,000.


----------



## Mac1958 (Jan 22, 2021)

Throw it on top of the pile for the trial.


----------



## Dragonlady (Jan 22, 2021)

Pogo said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > *Trump and Justice Dept. Lawyer Said to Have Plotted to Oust Acting Attorney General*
> ...



Conspiracy is, and covers this.


----------



## 9thIDdoc (Jan 22, 2021)

Lakhota said:


> *Trump and Justice Dept. Lawyer Said to Have Plotted to Oust Acting Attorney General*
> 
> Trying to find another avenue to push his baseless election claims, Donald Trump considered installing a loyalist, and had the men make their cases to him.
> 
> ...


What I think is that if you believe an American President can be charged with what someone *thinks* he *migh*t have *considered* you are in serious need of help.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jan 22, 2021)

Pogo said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > *Trump and Justice Dept. Lawyer Said to Have Plotted to Oust Acting Attorney General*
> ...


Unfortunately.

If one wishes to be critical of the House’s second impeachment of Trump, it’s that they failed to draft a second Article addressing Trump’s efforts to coerce Georgia election officials to join Trump in a criminal conspiracy to overturn that state’s lawful election results to Trump’s benefit.


----------



## Pogo (Jan 22, 2021)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...



That can be brought separately as a criminal indictment though.  I think what the House was trying to do was KISS and get it voted on with all deliberate speed.


----------



## 9thIDdoc (Jan 22, 2021)

Pogo said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


So you also think a private citizen can be impeached by Congress? Prove it. Both attempts to impeach President Trump failed miserably. Face it. Move on.


----------



## candycorn (Jan 22, 2021)

Lakhota said:


> *Trump and Justice Dept. Lawyer Said to Have Plotted to Oust Acting Attorney General*
> 
> Trying to find another avenue to push his baseless election claims, Donald Trump considered installing a loyalist, and had the men make their cases to him.
> 
> ...


What we know about the man is that he pays porn stars for sex, lies habitually, incited a mob to stop the Congress from approving his successor, tried to influence state officials to swing at least one state's electors in his favor, called Mexicans rapists, fires people by tweet and put kids into cages along the border--not as a last resort--but as a deterrent.  All of that is fact and is not in dispute.  Why anyone would vote for this guy again is a mystery


----------



## Pogo (Jan 22, 2021)

9thIDdoc said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > C_Clayton_Jones said:
> ...



I don't do strawmen.


----------



## Lakhota (Jan 22, 2021)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...



That was touched on in the one article of impeachment:

9   President Trump’s conduct on January 6, 2021 was
10 consistent with his prior efforts to subvert and obstruct
11 the certification of the results of the 2020 presidential
12 election. Those prior efforts include, but are not limited
13 to, a phone call on January 2, 2021, in which President
14 Trump urged Georgia Secretary of State Brad
15 Raffensperger to ‘‘find’’ enough votes to overturn the
16 Georgia presidential election results and threatened Mr.
17 Raffensperger if he failed to do so.









						House Democrats introduce article of impeachment against Trump
					

The article accuses Trump of incitement of insurrection after Wednesday's riots at the Capitol.




					www.cbsnews.com


----------



## Dragonlady (Jan 22, 2021)

9thIDdoc said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > *Trump and Justice Dept. Lawyer Said to Have Plotted to Oust Acting Attorney General*
> ...



This isn't "what something thinks he might have considered".  He made a conference call with his top Justice Department officials and ask them what would happen if he did this and they all said they'd quit, so he didn't do it.  That's a whole lot more than a "thought crime".


----------



## Lakhota (Jan 22, 2021)

Dragonlady said:


> 9thIDdoc said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...



Amen!  And just imagine what more we don't yet know.  We may learn much more in the coming 18 days.


----------



## 9thIDdoc (Jan 22, 2021)

candycorn said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > *Trump and Justice Dept. Lawyer Said to Have Plotted to Oust Acting Attorney General*
> ...


You know no such things. Most of what you claim as fact is a despicable lie and have long been proven as such.. Begging questions simply proves you cannot prove your "facts".


----------



## 9thIDdoc (Jan 22, 2021)

Dragonlady said:


> 9thIDdoc said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...


Seeking information on a possible action is now a crime? Don't think so. Silly concept.


----------



## candycorn (Jan 22, 2021)

9thIDdoc said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...


Everything I wrote has been proven.  

He paid Stormy Daniels for sex.  
He incited a mob and was impeached
He is recorded telling the Georgia SoS to "find him" votes
He called Mexicans rapists
He has fired people via tweet
His COS said that the kids in cages are a deterrent

All of this is proven.


----------



## 9thIDdoc (Jan 22, 2021)

candycorn said:


> 9thIDdoc said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


*He paid Stormy Daniels for sex.*
So? How exactly is that anybody else's business? If I had his money I would pay Stormy Daniels for sex too.

* 
He incited a mob and was impeached*
Absolutely unproven that he incited anybody to do anything or that the protest was a mob. If you believe he was impeached you must also believed that everyone charged with a crime was considered guilty.

_*He is recorded telling the Georgia SoS to "find him" votes*_
Not a crime. And not found guilty

_*He called Mexicans rapists*_
He called *some *Mexicans rapists which is true.

_*He has fired people via tweet*_
So? You claim this is illegal for a President to do? Prove it.

*His COS said that the kids in cages are a deterrent*
And he was correct. Whining about it proves nothing.


----------



## Pogo (Jan 22, 2021)

9thIDdoc said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > 9thIDdoc said:
> ...



Actually he didn't.  He paid her to not talk about it.  Difference.
Oh and also he paid the appropriately named David Pecker to buy the story and bury it.



9thIDdoc said:


> *He incited a mob and was impeached*
> Absolutely unproven that he incited anybody to do anything or that the protest was a mob. If you believe he was impeached you must also believed that everyone charged with a crime was considered guilty.



Impeachment is a fact.  That's already been done.  It's up to the *trial *to see what comes out of it.




9thIDdoc said:


> _*He is recorded telling the Georgia SoS to "find him" votes*_
> Not a crime. And not found guilty



Stay tuned.  Coming soon to a courtroom near you.  There's a lot on the docket gonna take off like a rocket.


----------



## candycorn (Jan 22, 2021)

9thIDdoc said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > 9thIDdoc said:
> ...


Glad you don't deny it--earlier you called it a "fact". 
Paying someone for sex is behavior that is reprehensible and beneath the person I want running the nation.  So you wouldn't get my vote.  
But of course...he lied about it.  Right?   Are you okay with him lying about it?  

*


9thIDdoc said:



			He incited a mob and was impeached
		
Click to expand...

*


9thIDdoc said:


> Absolutely unproven that he incited anybody to do anything or that the protest was a mob. If you believe he was impeached you must also believed that everyone charged with a crime was considered guilty.


He was impeached...twice.  
It is a fact that about 8,000 people lost on election night in 2020...city council elections, county elections, state elections, elections to the US House, US Senate and the Presidency.  You know how many are still saying they were cheated?  One person. Your blob.  Nobody else on the ballot--the same ballot where his name appeared--is saying there was widespread voting irregularities. The rest took their defeat like adults.  Not your blob.  He had his son say to the crowd, "We're coming for you."  His personal attorney appealed for "Trial by combat".  When the crowd was storming the nation's capitol, the President didn't call for peace and he didn't deploy the national guard. VP Pence had to do it.  



9thIDdoc said:


> _*He is recorded telling the Georgia SoS to "find him" votes*_
> Not a crime. And not found guilty


Again, is this the behavior you want in a President? Someone who tells others to "find votes" for him after he was declared the loser?  Really?



9thIDdoc said:


> _*He called Mexicans rapists*_
> He called *some *Mexicans rapists which is true.


Wow.. really?  You don't say.  



9thIDdoc said:


> _*He has fired people via tweet*_
> So? You claim this is illegal for a President to do? Prove it.


Again, where did I say it was illegal?
Its a total dick move.  Again, is this the behavior you want from your President?  




9thIDdoc said:


> *His COS said that the kids in cages are a deterrent*
> And he was correct. Whining about it proves nothing.


Good to see you don't mind kids being put into cages to punish the parents as something to be upset by.

It speaks volumes as to why your blob lost so badly.


----------



## candycorn (Jan 22, 2021)

Pogo said:


> 9thIDdoc said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



Of course...what isn't talked about but should be is this:

Why does the President have a relationship--business/personal/etc...--with a porn actress?  
Why is that name in the rolodex to start with?


----------



## BertramN (Jan 23, 2021)

Lakhota said:


> *Trump and Justice Dept. Lawyer Said to Have Plotted to Oust Acting Attorney General*
> 
> Trying to find another avenue to push his baseless election claims, Donald Trump considered installing a loyalist, and had the men make their cases to him.
> 
> ...


The Senate Republicans are about to miss their last chance to get that orange-tinted albatross from around their collective neck.

Voting to convict the a$$hole trump will pi$$ off the RWNJs for a short time, but in the long run, the RWNJs will move on. Without their weasel-in-chief's inspiring daily words, tweeted from a sitting position on his bathroom throne, they will quickly forget.

.


----------



## MadDog (Jan 23, 2021)

Hossfly said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > *Trump and Justice Dept. Lawyer Said to Have Plotted to Oust Acting Attorney General*
> ...


Better yet, haul him back to DC every Jan 13 and impeach him again.


----------



## Pogo (Jan 23, 2021)

candycorn said:


> 9thIDdoc said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



And again, ALL of the above, plus many more not listed here (e.g. shithole countries, baiting North Korea, shoving a prime minister, taunting football players, repositioning the Bronx in Germany etc etc etc), relate directly to _*character*_, not "policy", which puts the lie to all these yahoos bent on making the Rump Cult into something about "right" and "left" simply because they can't deal with the reality.  Exactly as Rump himself --- don't like the reality?  Just make up a new one.


----------



## DrLove (Jan 23, 2021)

Every day we hear of more horrors about the wannabe dictator who nearly shitcanned our democracy and appointed himself King. Unreal. 

Justice Department lawyer Jeffrey Clark nearly convinced then-President Donald Trumpto remove then-acting Attorney General Jeffrey Rosen and use the Department of Justice to undo Georgia's election results, The New York Times reported Friday.​​Clark -- who appealed to the former President's false claims of election fraud -- met with Trump earlier this month and told Rosen following the meeting that the then-President was going to replace him with Clark. Clark would then move to keep Congress from certifying the election results in then-President-elect Joe Biden's favor, according to the paper.​​Rosen demanded to hear the news straight from Trump, according to the paper, and arranged a meeting on the evening of January 3 -- the same day that Trump's call with Georgia Secretary of State Brad Raffensperger, in which Trump pressured the state official to find enough votes for him to win Georgia, came to light.​​During the meeting, Rosen, another top Justice Department official and Clark gathered with Trump, White House counsel Pat Cipollone and other lawyers. Trump had Rosen and Clark state their cases for him, the Times reported. The Times cited two officials who compared Rosen's and Clark's opposing arguments during the meeting to an episode of "The Apprentice," Trump's old reality TV show.​
MOAR:









						New York Times: Trump and DOJ attorney had plan to replace his acting AG and undo Georgia election result
					

Justice Department lawyer Jeffrey Clark nearly convinced then-President Donald Trump to remove then-acting Attorney General Jeffrey Rosen and use the Department of Justice to undo Georgia's election results, The New York Times reported Friday.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 23, 2021)

Democrats have to Impeach Trump because nobody believes Biden is legitimate.  When Biden speaks, nobody cares about what his ccp masters told him to say.  When Trump speaks, its 24 7 news.


----------



## progressive hunter (Jan 23, 2021)

DrLove said:


> Every day we hear of more horrors about the wannabe dictator who nearly shitcanned our democracy and appointed himself King. Unreal.
> 
> Justice Department lawyer Jeffrey Clark nearly convinced then-President Donald Trumpto remove then-acting Attorney General Jeffrey Rosen and use the Department of Justice to undo Georgia's election results, The New York Times reported Friday.​​Clark -- who appealed to the former President's false claims of election fraud -- met with Trump earlier this month and told Rosen following the meeting that the then-President was going to replace him with Clark. Clark would then move to keep Congress from certifying the election results in then-President-elect Joe Biden's favor, according to the paper.​​Rosen demanded to hear the news straight from Trump, according to the paper, and arranged a meeting on the evening of January 3 -- the same day that Trump's call with Georgia Secretary of State Brad Raffensperger, in which Trump pressured the state official to find enough votes for him to win Georgia, came to light.​​During the meeting, Rosen, another top Justice Department official and Clark gathered with Trump, White House counsel Pat Cipollone and other lawyers. Trump had Rosen and Clark state their cases for him, the Times reported. The Times cited two officials who compared Rosen's and Clark's opposing arguments during the meeting to an episode of "The Apprentice," Trump's old reality TV show.​
> MOAR:
> ...


OMG!!! he did??


----------



## Sunsettommy (Jan 23, 2021)

Trump has been out of office for 3 days, the democrats here still can't let him go.....


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Jan 23, 2021)

Wow, another crazy democrat cult conspiracy


----------



## DrLove (Jan 23, 2021)

progressive hunter said:


> OMG!!! he did??



That the best ya got? Figures


----------



## DrLove (Jan 23, 2021)

Sunsettommy said:


> Trump has been out of office for 3 days, the democrats here still can't let him go.....



He's a criminal who must be held to account. Don't like it? Tough


----------



## Lysistrata (Jan 23, 2021)

It will take a while to unravel how far up the conspiracy to take over the U.S. government goes. This upset me, but didn't surprise me. We also need to find out more about Flynn, and God only knows what secrets he was privy to, and his brother, as well as the people trump placed in the Pentagon. The military brass needs be looked at, as well. And what foreign country might be implicated? Perhaps one that recently hacked into agencies of the U.S. Government? Duh? Nyet!


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 23, 2021)

Trump:  I have a better idea!

I’ll have an angry mob attack Congress.  They will be sure to make me President after that.


----------



## tyroneweaver (Jan 23, 2021)

DrLove said:


> Sunsettommy said:
> 
> 
> > Trump has been out of office for 3 days, the democrats here still can't let him go.....
> ...


oh so now he's a criminal. what comes next; the sinister triple dog dare.


----------



## 22lcidw (Jan 23, 2021)

Georgia is on the precipice of becoming a drive by state. You guys talk about revenue sharing. Blue cities in red states eat that up. Atlanta was built on that. And now the price is being paid.


----------



## Care4all (Jan 23, 2021)

That explains why Barr had to resign, TRUMP asked him to do something flat out illegal...  then trump tried to get Barr' s deputy to do it, and he refused too...


----------



## Care4all (Jan 23, 2021)

Trump-The Man of Lawlessness....  is what bothers me the most about him, outside of his Deceiful, lying tongue, characteristics.


----------



## Crepitus (Jan 23, 2021)

DrLove said:


> Every day we hear of more horrors about the wannabe dictator who nearly shitcanned our democracy and appointed himself King. Unreal.
> 
> Justice Department lawyer Jeffrey Clark nearly convinced then-President Donald Trumpto remove then-acting Attorney General Jeffrey Rosen and use the Department of Justice to undo Georgia's election results, The New York Times reported Friday.​​Clark -- who appealed to the former President's false claims of election fraud -- met with Trump earlier this month and told Rosen following the meeting that the then-President was going to replace him with Clark. Clark would then move to keep Congress from certifying the election results in then-President-elect Joe Biden's favor, according to the paper.​​Rosen demanded to hear the news straight from Trump, according to the paper, and arranged a meeting on the evening of January 3 -- the same day that Trump's call with Georgia Secretary of State Brad Raffensperger, in which Trump pressured the state official to find enough votes for him to win Georgia, came to light.​​During the meeting, Rosen, another top Justice Department official and Clark gathered with Trump, White House counsel Pat Cipollone and other lawyers. Trump had Rosen and Clark state their cases for him, the Times reported. The Times cited two officials who compared Rosen's and Clark's opposing arguments during the meeting to an episode of "The Apprentice," Trump's old reality TV show.​
> MOAR:
> ...


I expect a constant stream of revelations like this and even worse over the next few months.


----------



## Crepitus (Jan 23, 2021)

tyroneweaver said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > Sunsettommy said:
> ...


Multiple coup attempts are being uncovered.  That does indeed make him a criminal.  Get over it.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jan 23, 2021)

Crepitus said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > Every day we hear of more horrors about the wannabe dictator who nearly shitcanned our democracy and appointed himself King. Unreal.
> ...


Reaffirming the wisdom of the people to have voted Trump out of office.


----------



## wamose (Jan 23, 2021)

The question never was if the elections in Pa, Ga, Mi, Wis, Nev and Ariz were fixed. They all obviously were even using many of the same tactics. The question always was how could Trump get justice when 99% of the establishment were against him.


----------



## toobfreak (Jan 23, 2021)

DrLove said:


> *Trump and DOJ attorney had plan to replace his acting AG*




Trump has every right to put in people whom he trusts who reflect his policies just as Joe is doing RIGHT NOW.  All the rest, just allegations by the most unreliable news source out there - the NYT.  I wouldn't clean my shoes with their paper.


----------



## d0gbreath (Jan 23, 2021)

Sunsettommy said:


> Trump has been out of office for 3 days, the democrats here still can't let him go.....


......because we're not finished with him yet.


----------



## DrLove (Jan 23, 2021)

Lysistrata said:


> It will take a while to unravel how far up the conspiracy to take over the U.S. government goes. This upset me, but didn't surprise me. We also need to find out more about Flynn, and God only knows what secrets he was privy to, and his brother, as well as the people trump placed in the Pentagon. The military brass needs be looked at, as well. And what foreign country might be implicated? Perhaps one that recently hacked into agencies of the U.S. Government? Duh? Nyet!



Thanks - We haven't talked much about Charles Flynn.
Possible stand-down order to allow the violent Rump Rioters finish their murderous rampage?
Haul 'im in / Lock 'im up! 








						Army now acknowledges the brother of Michael Flynn was a part of Army response to Capitol riot
					

The Army is now acknowledging that Lt. Gen. Charles Flynn, the brother of President Donald Trump's former national security adviser Michael Flynn, was in the room for one of the key January 6 phone calls in which DC government and US Capitol Police were asking for National Guard troops to quell...




					www.cnn.com


----------



## DrLove (Jan 23, 2021)

Care4all said:


> That explains why Barr had to resign, TRUMP asked him to do something flat out illegal...  then trump tried to get Barr' s deputy to do it, and he refused too...



That is what most surmise. Barr was likely asked to do VERY illegal stuff - possibly removing things from the secret server - possibly tossing out votes in black districts - shredding documents???

Billy didn't want to go to jail.


----------



## DrLove (Jan 23, 2021)

Crepitus said:


> I expect a constant stream of revelations like this and even worse over the next few months.



Oh it's gonna get bad for Donnie - Very VERY bad even if he pulls a Houdini in the Senate.


----------



## theHawk (Jan 23, 2021)

DrLove said:


> Every day we hear of more horrors about the wannabe dictator who nearly shitcanned our democracy and appointed himself King. Unreal.
> 
> Justice Department lawyer Jeffrey Clark nearly convinced then-President Donald Trumpto remove then-acting Attorney General Jeffrey Rosen and use the Department of Justice to undo Georgia's election results, The New York Times reported Friday.​​Clark -- who appealed to the former President's false claims of election fraud -- met with Trump earlier this month and told Rosen following the meeting that the then-President was going to replace him with Clark. Clark would then move to keep Congress from certifying the election results in then-President-elect Joe Biden's favor, according to the paper.​​Rosen demanded to hear the news straight from Trump, according to the paper, and arranged a meeting on the evening of January 3 -- the same day that Trump's call with Georgia Secretary of State Brad Raffensperger, in which Trump pressured the state official to find enough votes for him to win Georgia, came to light.​​During the meeting, Rosen, another top Justice Department official and Clark gathered with Trump, White House counsel Pat Cipollone and other lawyers. Trump had Rosen and Clark state their cases for him, the Times reported. The Times cited two officials who compared Rosen's and Clark's opposing arguments during the meeting to an episode of "The Apprentice," Trump's old reality TV show.​
> MOAR:
> ...


Someone already started a thread on this fake news story.


----------



## DrLove (Jan 23, 2021)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > I expect a constant stream of revelations like this and even worse over the next few months.
> ...



The American people USUALLY get things right. 2016 was a terrible exception. Dems were fighting a not so good candidate, the Comey bombshells, and Russian trolls. Trumpy Bear pulled off an inside straight squeaker.


----------



## Staidhup (Jan 23, 2021)

It’s time to stop wetting  your pants, The Donald is now just an ordinary citizen.


----------



## DrLove (Jan 23, 2021)

Staidhup said:


> It’s time to stop wetting  your pants, The Donald is now just an ordinary citizen.



Exactly - Couldn't indict a sitting president but we sure can now!


----------



## Staidhup (Jan 23, 2021)

DrLove said:


> Staidhup said:
> 
> 
> > It’s time to stop wetting  your pants, The Donald is now just an ordinary citizen.
> ...


 Go change your diapers.


----------



## Lakhota (Jan 23, 2021)

This seems to be a big story on the mainstream news today.


----------



## DrLove (Jan 23, 2021)

Staidhup said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > Staidhup said:
> ...



Better hit Costco and pick up a case - 
Donnie's gonna need 'em when the indictments start flying.


----------



## Crepitus (Jan 23, 2021)

DrLove said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...


With help from Russia's propaganda factory.


----------



## Lakhota (Jan 23, 2021)

The case for Trump's Senate impeachment conviction just keeps getting stronger.

*Trump Plotted With Loyalist To Oust Acting AG In Bid To Steal Georgia Election*


----------



## candycorn (Jan 23, 2021)

Pogo said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > 9thIDdoc said:
> ...


I ran out of ink....

I like how 9thIDdoc went from "You know no such things. Most of what you claim as fact is a despicable lie and have long been proven as such.. " to confirming everything I wrote and just saying "it doesn't matter".


----------



## Pogo (Jan 23, 2021)

candycorn said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



I know right.  It's like they're not even listening to themselves so ---- why should we.


----------



## candycorn (Jan 23, 2021)

Pogo said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



And it's not like he wrote it back in October....this was within 30 minutes.... "Its all lies" to "Let me tell you why the lies didn't matter."


----------



## Lakhota (Jan 23, 2021)

*Chuck Schumer Calls For Probe Into Trump’s Alleged Justice Department Coup Attempt*

Things are heating up...


----------



## 9thIDdoc (Jan 23, 2021)

candycorn said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


*I like how 9thIDdoc went from "You know no such things. Most of what you claim as fact is a despicable lie and have long been proven as such.. " to confirming everything I wrote and just saying "it doesn't matter".*
And now you're lying about what I wrote even though  it's written here to be seen by anyone who cares to look. Guess you're just one of those folks totally incapable of telling the truth. You wrote:

*What we know about the man is that he pays porn stars for sex*,
"We" don't know any such thing 
*lies habitually,*
Your despicable  lie 
*incited a mob*
despicable lie
*to stop the Congress from approving his successor*
despicable lie 
* tried to influence state officials to swing at least one state's electors in his favor,*
despicable lie
*called Mexicans rapists,*
despicable lie
* fires people by tweet and put kids into cages along the border--not as a last resort--but as a deterrent. All of that is fact and is not in dispute.*
despicable lies
*to confirming everything I wrote and just saying "it doesn't matter".*
despicable lie


----------



## candycorn (Jan 23, 2021)

9thIDdoc said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Again, all of the above is verifiable and has been proven to be fact.  You acknowledged it all last night.


----------



## 9thIDdoc (Jan 24, 2021)

candycorn said:


> 9thIDdoc said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


Then fuggun verify and prove away liar. All you got is bullspit.


----------



## candycorn (Jan 24, 2021)

9thIDdoc said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > 9thIDdoc said:
> ...


He paid Stormy Daniels for sex.
He incited a mob and was impeached
He is recorded telling the Georgia SoS to "find him" votes
He called Mexicans rapists
He has fired people via tweet
His COS said that the kids in cages are a deterrent

All of this is proven.


----------



## 9thIDdoc (Jan 24, 2021)

candycorn said:


> 9thIDdoc said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


Insisting something is "proven" doesn't prove a dam thing no matter times you stutter. Show proof (not highly biased uninformed opinion) or STFU.


----------



## candycorn (Jan 24, 2021)

9thIDdoc said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > 9thIDdoc said:
> ...



These are accepted facts.  You can stomp your feet and attempt to call them into doubt but all are proven...as you acknowledged yesterday.


----------



## 9thIDdoc (Jan 24, 2021)

candycorn said:


> 9thIDdoc said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


*These are accepted facts.  You can stomp your feet and attempt to call them into doubt but all are proven...as you acknowledged yesterday.*

Another lie. Just can't quit can you?


----------



## Pogo (Jan 24, 2021)

9thIDdoc said:


> Insisting something is "proven" doesn't prove a dam thing no matter times you stutter. Show proof (not highly biased uninformed opinion) or STFU.



Oh, you mean like the whole "election fraud" song and dance?


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 16, 2021)

Lakhota said:


> *Trump and Justice Dept. Lawyer Said to Have Plotted to Oust Acting Attorney General*
> 
> Trying to find another avenue to push his baseless election claims, Donald Trump considered installing a loyalist, and had the men make their cases to him.
> 
> ...


The over 200 pages of emails the House Oversight Committee has gathered illustrate that Trump and his final chief of staff, Mark Meadows, spent the weeks before Congress certified Joe Biden as the next president badgering and haranguing Jeffrey Rosen, then the acting attorney general, and his acting deputy, Richard Donoghue, to back Trump’s conspiracy-laden machinations. Neither of them was willing to do so — something we have to give them credit for, given who was doing the asking.









						Opinion | How Trump's wildest election bullying nearly reached SCOTUS
					

There was no guarantee that Trump's pressure campaign would fail.




					www.msnbc.com


----------



## Dragonlady (Jun 16, 2021)

9thIDdoc said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > 9thIDdoc said:
> ...





9thIDdoc said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > 9thIDdoc said:
> ...



Now you’re simply being childish and obstinate. It’s not up to us to provide proof to you. It is up to the Department of Justice to provide proof to the courts of Trump’s illegal activities. 

Quite frankly it’s of no value whatsoever to have a fool like you admit to anything when it comes to Donald Trump.

In your case denial is not just a river in Egypt. But none of your denials have any value or meaning in the face of overwhelming evidence of Trump’s malfeasance.


----------



## 9thIDdoc (Jun 16, 2021)

Dragonlady said:


> 9thIDdoc said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


I'm simply stating my opinion same as you. Still waiting any evidence of malfeasance. If it's your claim it's your obligation to provide evidence otherwise might just admit you're lying through your teeth and blindly accepting the claims of idiots who likewise are unable to provide proof.


----------



## kaz (Jun 16, 2021)

Lakhota said:


> *Trump and Justice Dept. Lawyer Said to Have Plotted to Oust Acting Attorney General*
> 
> Trying to find another avenue to push his baseless election claims, Donald Trump considered installing a loyalist, and had the men make their cases to him.
> 
> ...



Trump also plotted to turn candy bars into broccoli.  The fiend!


----------



## Dragonlady (Jun 16, 2021)

9thIDdoc said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> > 9thIDdoc said:
> ...



The evidence of trumps crimes were presented at his impeachment, and it’s in the thousands of court filings made in the over 3,000 trials he’s been involved in. 

Only those investigating a crime or prosecuting it have actual access to the evidence so really on your basis nobody should ever be charged with a crime because the public hasn’t seen the ovens.

I’m still waiting for any evidence of Hillary Clinton’s crimes you keep calling Hillary a criminal but you’ve never produced shred of evidence that she actually committed a crime. Where is your evidence?

You’ve been claiming that Obama spied on the Trump campaign but you’ve never produced a shred of evidence to support that idea.

Are you sure this is the hill you wanna die on, fool?


----------



## surada (Jun 16, 2021)

22lcidw said:


> Georgia is on the precipice of becoming a drive by state. You guys talk about revenue sharing. Blue cities in red states eat that up. Atlanta was built on that. And now the price is being paid.











						Trump cited conspiracy theories to pressure DOJ to overturn 2020 election results, emails show
					

Former President Donald Trump repeatedly pressured the Justice Department to overturn Joe Biden’s victory, at one point urging prosecutors to file a Supreme Court lawsuit to nullify the election, according to new emails released Tuesday by the House Oversight Committee. The emails from Trump and...




					sports.yahoo.com


----------



## kaz (Jun 16, 2021)

Dragonlady said:


> 9thIDdoc said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



Hi George, the site's Chinese misinformation officer.  Easiest job in the world with the Democrat Party doing most of your work for you.

You talking about proof is pretty funny, George.   As if you ever needed any ...


----------



## surada (Jun 16, 2021)

Lakhota said:


> *Chuck Schumer Calls For Probe Into Trump’s Alleged Justice Department Coup Attempt*
> 
> Things are heating up...












						Trump cited conspiracy theories to pressure DOJ to overturn 2020 election results, emails show
					

Former President Donald Trump repeatedly pressured the Justice Department to overturn Joe Biden’s victory, at one point urging prosecutors to file a Supreme Court lawsuit to nullify the election, according to new emails released Tuesday by the House Oversight Committee. The emails from Trump and...




					sports.yahoo.com


----------



## kaz (Jun 16, 2021)

Dragonlady said:


> 9thIDdoc said:
> 
> 
> > Dragonlady said:
> ...



Hi George, the site's Chinese disinformation officer.


Bringing up impeachment is pretty funny.   Democrats impeached Trump for trying to steal the election, then impeached Trump for suggesting elections can be stolen.     You have mastered doublespeak.   You fully believe both, don't you George? Be honest ...


----------



## 9thIDdoc (Jun 16, 2021)

Dragonlady said:


> 9thIDdoc said:
> 
> 
> > Dragonlady said:
> ...


*The evidence of trumps crimes were presented at his impeachment, and it’s in the thousands of court filings made in the over 3,000 trials he’s been involved in.*
And what crimes has he been proven guilty of? None. Zero. Zip. Nada. You just destroyed your own argument. 

*Only those investigating a crime or prosecuting it have actual access to the evidence so really on your basis nobody should ever be charged with a crime because the public hasn’t seen the ovens.*
It is the court system-and only the court system-that rules on what evidence is valid and what crimes have/have not been committed. 

*I’m still waiting for any evidence of Hillary Clinton’s crimes you keep calling Hillary a criminal but you’ve never produced shred of evidence that she actually committed a crime.*
The evidence of Mrs. Clinton's crimes is public and she has claimed she accepted responsibility for her actions re: Benghazi which most thinking folks consider criminal negligence in the performance of her duties as SoS and which directly resulted in the murder of an American ambassador and others. There was also the little matter of her massive security breaches made with her computer that even Obama's head of FBI publicly admitted was criminal but refused to prosecute. Trump has been found legally not guilty in courts of law. Hillary has not. 

*You’ve been claiming that Obama spied on the Trump campaign but you’ve never produced a shred of evidence to support that idea.*
When exactly have I ever made such a claim? I really don't care if he did or not. In my opinion Obama publicly proved his incompetence regularly and often and I see no need to add anything.

*Are you sure this is the hill you wanna die on, fool?*
Don't know, guess one hill's as good as another. But you best go big or stay on the porch.


----------



## Staidhup (Jun 16, 2021)

Having an intelligent factual discussion with a Dimbo is like having a meaningful conversation with a boulder, regardless of the facts and being proven wrong they will not budge.


----------



## Pellinore (Jun 17, 2021)

9thIDdoc said:


> *I’m still waiting for any evidence of Hillary Clinton’s crimes you keep calling Hillary a criminal but you’ve never produced shred of evidence that she actually committed a crime.*
> The evidence of Mrs. Clinton's crimes is public and she has claimed she accepted responsibility for her actions re: Benghazi which most thinking folks consider criminal negligence in the performance of her duties as SoS and which directly resulted in the murder of an American ambassador and others. There was also the little matter of her massive security breaches made with her computer that even Obama's head of FBI publicly admitted was criminal but refused to prosecute. Trump has been found legally not guilty in courts of law. Hillary has not.


So, you're arguing that we shouldn't hold Trump responsible for what he may or may not have done, unless he has been found guilty of it in a court of law, 
-- but ---
We should condemn Hillary Clinton for what she may or may not have done, even though she hasn't been found guilty of any of it in a court of law.

Do you see the double standard you are applying here?


----------



## kaz (Jun 17, 2021)

Pellinore said:


> 9thIDdoc said:
> 
> 
> > *I’m still waiting for any evidence of Hillary Clinton’s crimes you keep calling Hillary a criminal but you’ve never produced shred of evidence that she actually committed a crime.*
> ...




So, you're arguing that we shouldn't hold Democrats responsible for election fraud, unless they been found guilty of it in a court of law,
-- but ---

We should condemn Trump for what he may or may not have done, even though he hasn't been found guilty of any of it in a court of law.

Do you see the double standard you are applying here?


----------



## Pellinore (Jun 17, 2021)

kaz said:


> Pellinore said:
> 
> 
> > 9thIDdoc said:
> ...


Nice try, but no.  Flipping it around to demand that every Democrat prove that they didn't do something is logically impossible.  If I accuse you of punching me in the face, the DA has to prove that you punched me in the face; they can't declare everyone here guilty until a court proves that no forum poster ever punched me in the face—especially if they've already leveled charges 60 times in courts all across the country, to no avail.

But I'll clarify.  Most things that people do don't make it to court.  Nixon was never found criminally guilty of ordering the Watergate breaking, nor was Clinton for getting a knob shine under the Resolute Desk, but do you think they did them?  There is a point at which a reasonable person can infer that yeah, they probably did that, but sticking your fingers in your ears and yelling "If it wasn't proven in court, he didn't do it!" is close-minded, at best.


----------



## kaz (Jun 17, 2021)

Pellinore said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > Pellinore said:
> ...




It's exactly the same, stupid fuck.  With election fraud, you say it has to be proven in a court or shut up.  But with Trump you make wild accusations.    

What you're arguing is the typical Democrat argument that you aren't subject to your own standards.  The very definition of a double standard


----------



## 9thIDdoc (Jun 17, 2021)

Pellinore said:


> 9thIDdoc said:
> 
> 
> > *I’m still waiting for any evidence of Hillary Clinton’s crimes you keep calling Hillary a criminal but you’ve never produced shred of evidence that she actually committed a crime.*
> ...


No double standard. Trump was accused tried and not found guilty. He was exonerated. And the Left waisted time trouble and hugh amounts of tax payer money in the process.
Mrs. Clinton admitted crimes. Investigations showed she committed crimes. But the government chose to not prosecute her. She has not been exonerated and until and unless she ever is reasonable people will consider her an unpunished criminal.  The obvious double standard was applied by the government; not me.


----------



## surada (Jun 17, 2021)

kaz said:


> Pellinore said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...



Trump claimed election fraud in 2016.. He claimed 3-5 million illegals voted.


----------



## 9thIDdoc (Jun 17, 2021)

surada said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > Pellinore said:
> ...


And that claim has never been disproved, has it? I think he was probably correct.


----------



## surada (Jun 17, 2021)

9thIDdoc said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...



He never proved his claim nor did anything about it. Trump is getting revenge on the country because he lost and you're helping him.. He doesn't want to be president. He wants to be the center of attention and he wants YOUR money.


----------



## kaz (Jun 17, 2021)

surada said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > Pellinore said:
> ...



OK


----------



## Dragonlady (Jun 17, 2021)

kaz said:


> Pellinore said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...



Hillary has never admitted any of the things that you claim. James Comey did not say she broke the law with her server, he said she did not break the law. 

Comey was, in fact, very clear that no laws were broken.

Trump has been found guilty on multiple occasions. He’s been barred from being a trustee for any charity because of his abuse of his family charity including using it to make it legal donations to politicians.

Trump settled the fraud trial for $25 million. Even Trump says if you settle something it’s an admission of guilt. Trump has paid fines and settled in multiple cases involving crimes including the federal racial discrimination cases brought in the rate late 70s. 

Not to mention that your whole concept of having to prove that you didn’t commit a crime that you haven’t been charged with, is that utterly ridiculous.

But you’re still telling yourself that Hillary is the criminal here.


----------



## surada (Jun 17, 2021)

9thIDdoc said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...



Before the election Trump kept stating that if he lost to Biden the Election was rigged. This has been a theme in Trump's life for more than 40 years. He has always claimed the system was rigged against him and that he's treated unfairly.

Look what he has done tothe country with his lies and accusations.


----------



## kaz (Jun 17, 2021)

Dragonlady said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > Pellinore said:
> ...



Try reading my post again, George, our official site Chinese disinformation officer.  I didn't say anything about Hillary.  This explains your grades, doesn't it?


----------



## kaz (Jun 17, 2021)

surada said:


> 9thIDdoc said:
> 
> 
> > surada said:
> ...



"Before the election Trump kept stating that if he lost to Biden the Election was rigged"

Trump called that one, huh?  What a total fraud election stolen by the fascist Democrats


----------



## surada (Jun 26, 2021)

theHawk said:


> More Fake News bullshit.  And, has nothing to do with the latest impeachment hoax.



"The unassuming lawyer who worked on the plan, Jeffrey Clark, had been devising ways to cast doubt on the election results and to bolster Mr. Trump’s continuing legal battles and the pressure on Georgia politicians. Because Mr. Rosen had refused the president’s entreaties to carry out those plans, Mr. Trump was about to decide whether to fire Mr. Rosen and replace him with Mr. Clark."


----------



## surada (Jun 29, 2021)

kaz said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> > 9thIDdoc said:
> ...



Honey, Trump has been gaming the system his whole life.. He's like any welfare queen looking for a loophole.

When you come up with proof of fraud, get back to me.. Until then you're just another dumb sucker.


----------



## kaz (Jun 30, 2021)

surada said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > surada said:
> ...



You're just making up more of your hate shit.

What does "gaming the system" even mean in terms of difference between him and any other successful person?   You obviously don't know.  Find a good man who can support you since you obviously can't do it yourself.  Oh, and don't take telemarking calls.  Seriously.   You believe whatever Democrats tell you to think, you are clearly unable to do it yourself


----------



## justoffal (Jul 1, 2021)

Lakhota said:


> *Trump and Justice Dept. Lawyer Said to Have Plotted to Oust Acting Attorney General*
> 
> Trying to find another avenue to push his baseless election claims, Donald Trump considered installing a loyalist, and had the men make their cases to him.
> 
> ...


I think you forgot to add the Russian prostitutes


----------



## Leo123 (Jul 1, 2021)

9thIDdoc said:


> What I think is that if you believe an American President can be charged with what someone *thinks* he *migh*t have *considered* you are in serious need of help.


Yes, the Democrats couldn't find any criminal activity on Trump's part so now they will try to charge him with what THEY think he is thinking!!  Talk about fear and desperation.


----------



## Flash (Jul 1, 2021)

The biggest bombshell was the Democrats stealing the 2020 Presidential and Senatorial elections with the scam of fraudulent mail in and harvest ballots in Democrat controlled swing districts.


----------



## Rambunctious (Jul 1, 2021)

They fear us...and they should....


----------

